# General > The Literature Network >  Private messages: question.

## IrishCanadian

I love being able to use the private message accounts we each get as users. I have one question though: is it possibe to erase read or sent messeges from our accounts?

----------


## Logos

There are two ways to delete messages. 

Either click the white box to the right of each message you want to delete in your Sent Items or Inbox, (you can do multiple ones at a time) then scroll down to bottom of page and select "Delete" from the drop down menu bottom right corner. 

Or

when you are viewing a specific message you want to delete there is a Delete box at the bottom of it. 

Hope that helped  :Smile:

----------


## Koa

Er...is it necessary to have a 2000 characters limit on pms...??? I sometimes find it hard to be that short... :Blush:   :Blush:  :Blush:  so I have to break the message in a few parts...

----------


## subterranean

Maybe Koa can get special PM# tools with 10000 characters  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

Well that would do...maybe... :Blush:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

Not gonna happen  :Wink: , write more often and keep your thoughts simple  :Biggrin: , if that doesn't work... wait 60 seconds to be able to send another part of your PM  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

and now i have a question how come its 60 seconds for a PM but only 30 on the board??

----------


## Ess

hey, you read my mind nightshade. i wanted to ask that too. get out of my mind. i refuse to share my thoughts. get out i tell you

----------


## Nightshade

ahh sorry ess its the smilies they invade your thoughts and I know what they know  :Brow:

----------


## Logos

The delay required to post to forums is mostly to prevent people from flooding them  :Smile:  ie: posting a quick succession of messages to dominate the fora and `flood out' other ones.

----------


## Ess

ah, that is an excuse. i know it must be something you are doing. i'll catch you at it yet. just you wait.  :Flare:   :Nod:

----------


## Logos

Jay is correct the topic has come up before regarding PM length and it is part of the software, not easy to change and Admin wants to leave it as is.

----------


## Ess

why is the total number of messages(PMs) we can store only 200? i cant delete messegas. i am sentimental so i find it hard to do away with any.

----------


## Logos

> why is the total number of messages(PMs) we can store only 200? i cant delete messegas. i am sentimental so i find it hard to do away with any.


These issues have been brought up before. See below topic 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ead.php?t=3694

----------


## Nightshade

right thanks logos I figured it was somthing like the software and in a way it make sense :Biggrin: 
did I ever say thanks for fixing my avatar??
I meant to thanks!

----------


## Logos

> right thanks logos I figured it was somthing like the software and in a way it make sense
> did I ever say thanks for fixing my avatar??
> I meant to thanks!


 :Smile:  no problemo, though I see you're not using it!

----------


## Nightshade

I did use it but then I changed back!
:d

----------


## Admin

Actually the limits are easy to change, its just that they're there for a reason, ie to keep server loads down. 

If you find yourself reaching your PM limit, try deleting from your Sent Items & Receipts instead of deleting from your inbox.

----------


## Jay

Then there's this bit where you can 'downlod all private messages as...' haven't tried that before but it should, theoretically, do what it says it does... download your PMs into a single file for you to archive and have enough room for more and archive those as well, and get more... ... ...

----------


## Koa

> Not gonna happen , write more often and keep your thoughts simple , if that doesn't work... wait 60 seconds to be able to send another part of your PM



Keep my thoughts simple? NO WAY! I am a costant-useless-babbler, I cant do without that... Anyway yes, I'll bear the cross of splitting my messages and wait 60 seconds... there's nothing else to do about it.




> Jay is correct the topic has come up before regarding PM length and it is part of the software, not easy to change and Admin wants to leave it as is


Ok, sorry I didnt know it was said before (though I supposed it was), as I said I'll just do without as I've done before... Just please noone complain if they send me a message and get 4 in reply... :Wink:  I wish I had the gift of synthesis.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Madhuri

Can we have previous or next options in PM? Is there a possibility that I dont have to go back to Inbox, select a message and then read??

----------


## dramasnot6

thats a good idea madhuri, it does get annoying to keep clicking to inbox.

----------


## subterranean

You are invisible, aren't you? It's not my eyes!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

I am sorry I didnt get it... :Confused:

----------


## subterranean

I'm sorry, Maddy. It was something that drama and I discussed yesterday. Didn't mean to spam here.. :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Okay.... :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

Does anyone else have a problem with this limit?

You know me I like to rant a lot  :Biggrin:  I find this limit restricting.

Anyone think so too?

----------


## Virgil

Yes I do. What I do is break it up into separate messages and label them Part I and Part II. I've even had to go to a Part III once.

----------


## Bakiryu

Yikes! What are you guys writing, the Bible?!  :FRlol: 

I prefer my messages short and to the point. And am a bit shy to message.

----------


## motherhubbard

I carry on myself. On and on and on and on and on and on....

----------


## Lote-Tree

[QUOTE=Bakiryu;443568]Yikes! What are you guys writing, the Bible?!  :FRlol: 

Perhaps - Bible of intelligent and amusing conversations. And 2000 is very limiting in that regards  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> why is the total number of messages(PMs) we can store only 200? i cant delete messegas. i am sentimental so i find it hard to do away with any.


hehe, paste them into "word" and save them there, so you can delete them in your inbox?!

----------


## Shurtugal

my messages are forever long, specially to x and toni. they seem never to end.

----------


## Logos

Since the specific site-based questions, which is what this section of the forums is for, were answered, I'm closing this topic. 

If you want to chat/joke/complain about your pms you can start a topic in General Chat  :Smile:

----------

